# Eclipse sendet Daten im Hintergrund



## muemmel_0811 (24. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitz hier am Büro-PC und muss seit heute feststellen, dass Eclipse, sobald ich "System.out" fertig getippt hat, wohl irgendwelche Daten irgendwo hin sendet - zumindest behauptet das dieses Kaspersky-Teil.
Mich würde ja nun schon interessieren, was Eclipse da tut - weiß das hier zufällig jemand?

Danke und Grüße,
muemmel_0811


----------



## Geeeee (24. Feb 2009)

gibt irgendwo eine usage statistic seit 3.4. Da wurde man beim ersten Start mal nachgefragt:
Preferences -> Usage Date Collector


----------



## byte (24. Feb 2009)

Andere Vermutung: Eclipse lädt die Javadoc für den Tooltip. Wenn Du eine JRE als Runtime eingestellt hast und es nicht manuell angepasst hast, dann holt Eclipse die Javadoc für die Tooltips AFAIK per Default von java.sun.com.


----------



## muemmel_0811 (24. Feb 2009)

Danke Euch, doch beides kann ich als Ursache ausschließen - den usage data collector hatte ich schon deaktiviert und die nicht vorhanden java-Docs hab ich jetzt nachträglich installiert und ändert trotzdem nix.

Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## marasek (24. Feb 2009)

muemmel_0811 hat gesagt.:


> Danke Euch, doch beides kann ich als Ursache ausschließen - den usage data collector hatte ich schon deaktiviert und die nicht vorhanden java-Docs hab ich jetzt nachträglich installiert und ändert trotzdem nix.
> 
> Noch jemand eine Idee?



Sie machen eine Statistik darüber, wieviele Leute Echo Debugging betreiben.

Ansonsten installier Dir Wireshark und guck nach, was gesendet wird.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2009)

muemmel_0811 hat gesagt.:


> ich sitz hier am Büro-PC und muss seit heute feststellen, dass Eclipse, sobald ich "System.out" fertig getippt hat, wohl irgendwelche Daten irgendwo hin sendet - zumindest behauptet das dieses Kaspersky-Teil.


Vermutlich einfach eine Anfrage an localhost (am dem integrierten Jetty zB). Wenn nicht, sag uns wohin die Anfrage geht.


----------



## muemmel_0811 (25. Feb 2009)

Mir war die ganze Sache jetzt zu blöd - ich hab Eclipse einfach nochmal neu entzippt und jetzt beschwert sich auch nix mehr.

Danke Euch!

Grüße vom muemmel_0811


----------

